# CoolerMaster V8 Mod



## steelkane (Dec 16, 2008)

Today I'll be modding a Cooler Master V8 with a higher CFM fan & white Leds instead of the Red. First I ordered some part from FrozenCPU
1/4W Metal Film Resistor 10-Pack - 470ohm (12 V DC)
5mm White LED 
Black 1/8" Nylon Cable Sleeve
Scythe SY-1225SL12SH SlipStream 120mm Fan 1900RPM 110CFM 37dBA












Next I started to make a led power cable, by soldering the 470ohm Film Resistor on the red wire on a 3 pin connector.






The completed led power cable






Next I drill a hole in the top of the fan to allow the led to insert.






The led power cable attached & ziptied on the bottom.


























I did both sides the same then put the new fan in & put the V8 cap back on.











That's it for today,, Next I will install it on my Stealth 2 Duo Rig, I Hope for it to cool better because of the higher CFM fan, the white leds will match my setup.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 16, 2008)

That looks slick!  Awesome job and nice pics!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 16, 2008)

Dang, I can only hit the "Thank you" button once! That is a pretty sweet mod! really can't wait for it in the system!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks,, I've been wanting to do this mod ever since I seen the V8 cooler,, I will install it tomorrow.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 16, 2008)

You found a nice way to give the V8 that little extra bit, already a very sexy cooler, but nice job!


----------



## Haytch (Dec 16, 2008)

Niiiice, very nice.  What do you think of the cooler in general ?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 16, 2008)

Haytch said:


> Niiiice, very nice.  What do you think of the cooler in general ?



It's a well made cooler, I was going to get the true, but I like the mounting setup better on the cooler master. both seem to cool about the same,, but I think the V8 will look better in my Rig


----------



## steelkane (Dec 16, 2008)

It's been a while, but this is my Rig the V8 is going in


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2008)

sweet looking got a link to the server case you bought to mod?


----------



## Mr.President (Dec 16, 2008)

nice mods both of u.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 16, 2008)

awesome job steel!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 16, 2008)

Very good job Steel. I love White LEDS its like the new blue. Love your case too. Thank you for taking the time to do this, looks really easy. I only wish more of the white LED showed through but it looks sick. Kind of like a hidden treasure.


----------



## Duffman (Dec 16, 2008)

crazy box.  what kind of cooler are you upgrading from?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> sweet looking got a link to the server case you bought to mod?


The case is an old Apex Supercase, about 10 years old, here's an old review on it http://arstechnica.com/reviews/4q99/supercase/apex-atxft-1.html 



WarEagleAU said:


> Very good job Steel. I love White LEDS its like the new blue. Love your case too. Thank you for taking the time to do this, looks really easy. I only wish more of the white LED showed through but it looks sick. Kind of like a hidden treasure.


Thanks,, I like the white leds better myself, Here's something I read about white leds. 
White LEDs have similar ratings to blue ones, because they actually are blue ones - they have a phosphor layer over a blue LED die, which absorbs most of the blue and emits a range of other frequencies to give you a broad-spectrum white result.



Duffman said:


> crazy box.  what kind of cooler are you upgrading from?


Thanks, right now there's a Thermalright Ultima-90 in there,, it's been a good cooler but, I need better to keep the Rig running at 3.8GHZ with a e6850.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 16, 2008)

That rig is like... three times the size of my own main rig


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2008)

What temps are you getting with that monster ? 
OH and it sure looks great !


----------



## Binge (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice mod on that V8.  You'll probably hit temps like a TRUE now.  Style + functionality = win


----------



## steelkane (Dec 17, 2008)

trickson said:


> What temps are you getting with that monster ?
> OH and it sure looks great !


thanks, When I shut it down to install the V8, core temp read 98F at 3.1GHZ, V8 installed Screen Shot







Binge said:


> Nice mod on that V8.  You'll probably hit temps like a TRUE now.  Style + functionality = win


Thanks,, I was hoping to see better temps with it,, they did improve, Here's some pictures of it installed.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2008)

thats a really good mod i just have one question, when you soldered the led onto the three pin power cable for the fan how did the fan get powered up? and did you attach the other led onto the same power cable?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 17, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> thats a really good mod i just have one question, when you soldered the led onto the three pin power cable for the fan how did the fan get powered up? and did you attach the other led onto the same power cable?



Thanks for viewing, One end is a two pin motherboard header, the other end is a three pin power connector, The 470ohm Film Resistor was soldered onto the red wire, The white Led was plugged into the two pin motherboard header, only two wire's were used on the power wire, red & black. when finished, one end has a Led & the other end has a three pin power connector that gets plugged into a fan controller or a three pin connector on the motherboard, The way I have it is, two Led power cables plug into the motherboard & the fan is plugged into the fan controller.


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 17, 2008)

The Mod Father does it again v8 looks pimp in that case . But u know you may just inspire me to mod my old beige case instead of buying a new one And that some excellent work m8.


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 17, 2008)

very nice idea, and nice case my friend.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Gam'ster & philbrown23, It turned out just as I hoped, Next I'm going to make a new side panel out of transparent Black Plexiglass, with the V8 sticking out threw the side of it.


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 17, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Thanks Gam'ster & philbrown23, It turned out just as I hoped, Next I'm going to make a new side panel out of transparent Black Plexiglass, with the V8 sticking out threw the side of it.



That would look mint, looking forward to see it


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 17, 2008)

you know that stock fans 1800RPM i would of gone for some thing high than 100RPM more, good job though


----------



## steelkane (Dec 17, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> you know that stock fans 1800RPM i would of gone for some thing high than 100RPM more, good job though



I'm using a Scythe SY-1225SL12SH SlipStream 120mm Fan 1900RPM 110CFM 37dBA
The fan that came with the V8 will go in my fan bin.
stock fan 61CFM, new Fan 110CFM,,


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 17, 2008)

to ture i was thinking of putting Scythe ULTRA Kaze 3000rpm 120mm Case Fan (133.6 CFM in mine what do you think?


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2008)

What is the Vcore ? I see your temps are great .


----------



## steelkane (Dec 17, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> to ture i was thinking of putting Scythe ULTRA Kaze 3000rpm 120mm Case Fan (133.6 CFM in mine what do you think?


Nice fan, it will be loud, also what are you putting it on,, the fan in the V8 is 25mm thick, the fan your looking at is 38mm thick, it wont fit in the V8.http://www.xoxide.com/scythe-ultakaze-120mm-casefan.html



trickson said:


> What is the Vcore ? I see your temps are great .



Cpu-z reads 1.376V, But I thought I set it higher in the bios,


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow! I really like the look of the V* in your system. It really matches, but makes everything go well in it. 

Where you going to grab the True, black edition? Or was it just  a normal True, before you got this one?!

Great mod man! Glad to be able to see it! 
Got a delta fan if you want to play around


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 17, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Nice fan, it will be loud, also what are you putting it on,, the fan in the V8 is 25mm thick, the fan your looking at is 38mm thick, it wont fit in the V8.http://www.xoxide.com/scythe-ultakaze-120mm-casefan.html
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z reads 1.376V, But I thought I set it higher in the bios,


o ok didnt look at that how about this than thanks Thermaltake 120mm Smart Case Fan II with LED


----------



## steelkane (Dec 18, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Wow! I really like the look of the V* in your system. It really matches, but makes everything go well in it.
> 
> Where you going to grab the True, black edition? Or was it just  a normal True, before you got this one?!
> 
> ...



It was the Thermalright TRUE Black Ultra-120 eXtreme, I wanted that one, but when I seen the V8, it had to be that one,, because I new the cooler was going to stick out the side of the case, & I would have to make a side window around it,, I think the V8 is way better for my setup, & there about the same when it comes to cooling. Thanks for the offer to play around with the delta, But after I make the side panel, this setup will stay like this for a long time. Thanks again for taking interest in my mod, I hope to bring more.  



Live OR Die said:


> o ok didnt look at that how about this than thanks
> Thermaltake 120mm Smart Case Fan II with LED



Are you looking for a fan for the V8,, 
Do you want one with Leds
Do you have a fan controller to plug the fan in or are you plugging it into the motherboard
Does it matter if the fan is quite or loud.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 18, 2008)

Man, I don't think you want to listen to this all day long! I did it for a test for a monthish before going to water. I drove my grandma crazy! lmao


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Steel... nice mod.  I did a little mod to a V8 I have that you might be interested in.  I taped a small square of paper behind bots sets of slits on the top cover.  The paper helps catch the light and give it more of a "glow".


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 18, 2008)

steelkane said:


> It was the Thermalright TRUE Black Ultra-120 eXtreme, I wanted that one, but when I seen the V8, it had to be that one,, because I new the cooler was going to stick out the side of the case, & I would have to make a side window around it,, I think the V8 is way better for my setup, & there about the same when it comes to cooling. Thanks for the offer to play around with the delta, But after I make the side panel, this setup will stay like this for a long time. Thanks again for taking interest in my mod, I hope to bring more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ill be pluging it into the motherboard and leds dont really matter, like just buy one for the top and i dont want it to loud is the Standard Smart Case Fan II 12CM ok


----------



## steelkane (Dec 18, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I don't think you want to listen to this all day long! I did it for a test for a monthish before going to water. I drove my grandma crazy! lmao


That was loud,, I still have a 80mm vantec tornado, like 45dba, when I got a phone call,, they would ask if I was vacuuming, never again,   



EnergyFX said:


> Hey Steel... nice mod.  I did a little mod to a V8 I have that you might be interested in.  I taped a small square of paper behind bots sets of slits on the top cover.  The paper helps catch the light and give it more of a "glow".


Nice, I put some paper on the outside,, it did give it more of a glow, when I take it apart in a month or so to clean the dust out, I'll give that trick a try,, Thanks, 



Live OR Die said:


> ill be pluging it into the motherboard and leds dont really matter, like just buy one for the top and i dont want it to loud is the Standard Smart Case Fan II 12CM ok


I believe that fan tops out at 93CFM with 45dba, thats loud, I seen this fan, comes with a control knob http://www.svc.com/y720ccd-25k1-gp.html


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 23, 2008)

wooow , nice modding , first one i see do mod for this cooler and nice case mod too , good work


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! Awesome mod!!

Bit off topic but do V8's fit in Antec 900's?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 23, 2008)

beesagtig said:


> Wow! Awesome mod!!
> 
> Bit off topic but do V8's fit in Antec 900's?



Thanks,, I would say yes,, I look at the back fan, if it has a 80, 92, or 120mm fan, you could fit a heat sink with that size fan, worst case would be the side fan on the 900 getting in the way.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2008)

steelkane im going with a blue led and thermaltake smart fan II thats bit lower than the one your useing 95.22 CFM, when putting the leds in did u put 2 in? and how did you wire that 2 to one cable?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 24, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> steelkane im going with a blue led and thermaltake smart fan II thats bit lower than the one your useing 95.22 CFM, when putting the leds in did u put 2 in? and how did you wire that 2 to one cable?



The way I did it was,, two separate Leds, connected to a 3pin, they both get pluged into the 3pin motherboard headers, the 3pin for the fan was extended, & plugs into the zalman fan controller. since I'm using the three pin on the motherboard, the one the cpu would go to, in the bios, I turned off the alarm that monitors the cpu fan RPM. the motherboard you use & fan controller will be different, sit back & map out your power source for your setup. I'm sure it will be different then mine. One other thing, when drilling the holes for the leds,, start off with a small drill bit, then work you way up, till you get the size you want,, I used three sizes, 1/8, 5/32, 1/4, also go slow with the drilling. high speed could rip the fan.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 24, 2008)

steelkane said:


> The way I did it was,, two separate Leds, connected to a 3pin, they both get pluged into the 3pin motherboard headers, the 3pin for the fan was extended, & plugs into the zalman fan controller. since I'm using the three pin on the motherboard, the one the cpu would go to, in the bios, I turned off the alarm that monitors the cpu fan RPM. the motherboard you use & fan controller will be different, sit back & map out your power source for your setup. I'm sure it will be different then mine. One other thing, when drilling the holes for the leds,, start off with a small drill bit, then work you way up, till you get the size you want,, I used three sizes, 1/8, 5/32, 1/4, also go slow with the drilling. high speed could rip the fan.



Also, a small hole slightly off-center is correctable when drilling with a larger bit.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 25, 2008)

i've made the cable what do you think? i made it to go around the bottom of the fan and plug into the MB, just waiting on my fan now


----------



## steelkane (Dec 25, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> i've made the cable what do you think? i made it to go around the bottom of the fan and plug into the MB, just waiting on my fan now



Looks great, have you tested it with the Blue Leds in, also, when you get the Leds, one end will be longer then the other, the long end goes in for the red wire, you'll also have to cut the pins on the Led shorter so it click's into the two pin plug flush, I just put the Led up to the plug, this will let you see how much to cut off, when you cut the pins shorter leave one longer, like it was, just so you done forget which one was longer. Merry X-Mas


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 26, 2008)

yes tested works fine i use the same Resistor as you and i made it loop because i wired it wrong to start with lol, i mite need to leave one led out abit one mite be short, and think ill get some green leds, thanks hope u had a good xmas.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 29, 2008)

heres my mod finished with green leds and a thermaltake smart fan II, photos taking with iphone 3g


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks pretty nice!


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 29, 2008)

Very multi-coloured but it works


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks the case has red fans and the board has blue leds and my slot fan, why not add green lol


----------



## steelkane (Dec 29, 2008)

looks wicked with green Leds,, hows it cooling for you.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 30, 2008)

steelkane said:


> looks wicked with green Leds,, hows it cooling for you.



dropped my temps by 3c not much but, its realy hot in my room over summer like 40-45c i need a AC , the fans alot lounder but i dont mind the sound. i kept the controller on so in the winter i can drop the speed down a tad, the cable for the fan was like a meter long had to cut it down.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

I think, where this cooler really shine's is under load,, because my 3ghz e6850 running @3.8ghz under load stays under 50c, without the AC on, with my other cooler it would lock up under load if I didn't have the AC running in the room, I wish I could push it more,, but 3.8ghz seem's almost max with the Asus striker extreme board.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 30, 2008)

yer i had a E6850 and a Asus striker extreme the highest i could get it was 3.8Ghz, i changed to a 680i and i only could get 3.7GHz with it so i upgraded to a E8400 and a 780i and i could hit 4.1Ghz ezy max temps were 60c in summer, dam quads run hot.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

That's the main reason for getting the V8,, so I could run it @3.8 without the AC on,, so It worked out good for me,, If I ever upgrade it will be a TJ07 case with i7 full water. till then I'm 100% happy with this setup. also I'm glad you liked my V8 mod & gave it a try for yourself, Maybe others will do this mod & will see other cool colors.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 30, 2008)

lol thanks for the idea of putting the leds in, befor i sore your mod i was just going to do the ezy and buy a led fan.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 30, 2008)

next year ill be going with a Aquagate Max just waiting on the watterblock for 17


----------

